# New World Hobbies



## broncobill (Jan 5, 2004)

I ordered a Baja 5B from them on June 25, my credit card was charged on June 27, and said they would ship it with in 5 days. Well, that time went by, and no Baja.

Many of my e-mails went un-answered, but the ones they did answer said, sorry for the delays, we will ship your baja right away. I got about 4-5 e-mails like this.

When they would answer they phone, I got they same responce. They even told me "I swear, we shipped your Baja". They even sent me a UPS tracking number. UPS told me they just got a tracking number for billing purposes only, and no package was to be picked up until further notice.

They charged me for a product they did not have, and fed me a line of bullshit.

On August 9, Stormer Hobbies sent me an e-mail saying the had 1 Baja in stock. I called them and ordered it. 5 days later, I have it. On the same day I ordered it through Stormer, I cancelled my order with New World Hobbies. They still have not refunded my money.

I will never order from them again, and I will be posting this on every r/c forum I frequent, and contact the proper authorities too.


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

Contact your credit card company asap and tell them about being charged and not receiving the product. Tell them you won't pay the bill, and they should stand up for you.

Next time I place an order over the internet, I'll copy it to New World Hobbies and tell them about the business they might have had, if they hadn't ripped you off.
Brian


----------



## broncobill (Jan 5, 2004)

From what I've been reading, I am not the only one this has happened to. I talked to some young guy at NWH, and he told me Rob (the owner) was on vacation, and that he has fielded a few calls like mine. He also gave me his personal cell phone number. I told the guy that I would settle for the Baja still. But he said they did not have any.


----------

